# Keurig K Cup Holder



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I made this cup holder from reclaimed pallet boards. It is rustic looking with busted knots and nail holes. No finish. I will probably give it to one of our kids.

This was a fun project. Material cost = $0. Labor = Yes!:surprise::smile::grin:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Great re-purposing as always!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very kewl! Like the rustic look..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, somebody was _hungry_!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea again Mike


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Many of the doctors offices I consult with have this kind of coffee maker out front for patients while they wait. I see a small business here if you could find a way to make a welcome to our office engraved on top, using a variety of woods, paint and finishes. Or even custom made. For example, something like "welcome to Dr. Jones office, Have a cup if you have the time." Add a carved image of something that symbolizes the specialty (glasses for an eye doctor, Cheshire cat grin for a vet, a happy dancing tooth for a dentist). Look up symbols on the web. 

I think a CNC would really make this pretty easy. Cut and drill the blanks, fit into the machine, program the words and image, and let it rip. Make a few for local offices with your label in them. Take some pictures and submit them with a short description to all the specialty magazines you can find (there are at least 8 optometry publications) with a website where they can be ordered. Create an order form that includes places for them to write 1-3 lines of copy, and select an image for their specialty. Let them pay on line. Call and confirm any odd orders before you make them.

Using scrap wood would require calling those made of scrap something like, Wild Wood, you get what mother nature gives you. or some other romance description. Finishes to match the practice as well as extra nice wood. You'd become a master at collecting and gluing up scraps. How about "Yipes, Stripes" with glue ups of contrasting material? 

Have a couple of pictures of several different types and finishes to select from and add order numbers for each. Charge extra for custom finishes or special custom versions, say wider, taller, with more copy and or images. Or cutouts such as eye glass frames.

For you retired dudes, you might also find some small company that takes booths at conventions and provide order forms they can use. Call the customer to make sure orders are right if there is any question. Yes, I think this would justify a CNC setup. 

Can't help myself, always thinking about business. :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One more possibility, make some of these with a sizable storage box and drawer underneath with a top large enough to hold the coffee maker a stack of cups and those wraps to keep people from burning their fingers and a couple of small storage bins for sugar, sweetener, stir sticks, creamer packets. Make the drawer deep enough to hold boxes of extra coffee. Bet you could get some serious money from such a standardized unit. Doctors love the something extra thing of coffee, but hate the mess. Standardization would be the key to all this working.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang Tom, I am tired just reading all of your suggestions. I need to take a break. :grin:

I don't really want to go into business making these things. Well, a friend does want two of them unfinished. 

A CNC? Hmmm......:surprise:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I think a CNC would really make this pretty easy. Cut and drill the blanks, fit into the machine, program the words and image, and let it rip.
> 
> ...Yes, I think this would justify a CNC setup.
> 
> Can't help myself, always thinking about business. :grin:


I would love to have a CNC machine. Unfortunately, space is limited and the cost is high for this old retired dude. :frown:

Unless I could find somewhere else to set it up. :grin: Then I could take the prepared stock to it and git-after-it! >


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have material glued up for four more of the K cup holders. I may have to go find another pallet! :surprise::grin:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I would love to have a CNC machine. Unfortunately, space is limited and the cost is high for this old retired dude. :frown:
> 
> Unless I could find somewhere else to set it up. :grin: Then I could take the prepared stock to it and git-after-it! >


You can set it up at our place... lol


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Better and thinner wood and you could charge $s


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Dang Tom, I am tired just reading all of your suggestions. I need to take a break. :grin:
> 
> I don't really want to go into business making these things. Well, a friend does want two of them unfinished.
> 
> A CNC? Hmmm......:surprise:



Well, you don't have to do it yourself. I'm getting ready to pretty much retire and I would like to find something I could make and sell. So my my mind works that way. But taking a liquid break sounds like a good idea anyhow.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Well, you don't have to do it yourself. I'm getting ready to pretty much retire and I would like to find something I could make and sell. So my my mind works that way. But taking a liquid break sounds like a good idea anyhow.


I have six more ready for the drill press. :grin:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

If they can afford greatly overpriced coffee, they can afford better wood.


----------

